# Too many cooks spoil the broth...



## ThomasK

Ik vind van deze zegswijze (of is het toch een spreekwoord want een wijsheid) een letterlijke vertaling, maar ik hoor of lees die niet of zelden. Nochtans een zeer courant probleem. 

Hebben wij andere mogelijkheden om dezelfde idee uit te drukken? Ik denk plots aan stuurloosheid, enz., al is dat dan weer te breed. Waaraan denken jullie ?


----------



## YellowOnline

Er is ook "Veel koks verzouten de brij", maar die is al even obscuur als de letterlijke vertaling. Volgens mij is er geen courant spreekwoord in het Nederlands dat hetzelfde idee uitdrukt.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, elke suggestie voor een woordelijke aanduiding van dat fenomeen is zeer welkom...


----------



## bibibiben

_(Te) veel koks bederven de brij_ is in elk geval in Nederland nog vrij gebruikelijk. Wellicht iets gebruikelijker: _er kunnen niet twee kapiteins op één schip zijn_.In onbruik geraakt: _veel sleutels verwarren het slot_.Ook zieltogend: _er is maar één grote mast op het schip_. Deze hoor ik eveneens maar zelden: _twee hanen in één hok geeft veel gekakel en weinig eieren_.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> _(Te) veel koks bederven de brij_ is in elk geval in Nederland nog vrij gebruikelijk. Wellicht iets gebruikelijker: _er kunnen niet twee kapiteins op één schip zijn_.In onbruik geraakt: _veel sleutels verwarren het slot_.Ook zieltogend: _er is maar één grote mast op het schip_. Deze hoor ik eveneens maar zelden: _twee hanen in één hok geeft veel gekakel en weinig eieren_.



Ik denk dat deze in België bijna allemaal nagenoeg uitgestorven zijn. Varianten op de uitdrukking met de kapiteins meen ik wel al eens gehoord te hebben.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik had inderdaad ook aan kapiteins gedacht, maar deze was mij onbekend... 

Vreemd toch dat wij in Vlaanderen die uitdrukkingen niet gebruikenof zelfs geen van die strekking. Nochtans lijkt het mij op zich een courant probleem... Hebben wij een eigen oplossing? Ik zie ze niet direct.


----------

